#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > دستگاههای اندازه گیری و آزمایشگاهی >  > اخبار: BLUE RING TESTER چیست؟

## pese

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alifi87*,*BAGHERI*43*,*mohammadtak*,*sovietiran*,*عزیز نیک بخت*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pese

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*alifi87*,*mmzhr*,*mohammadtak*,*sovietiran*

----------


## pese

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*,*BAGHERI*43*,*mmzhr*,*mohammadtak*

----------


## pese

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*mohammadtak*,*sardarshams*,*sovietiran*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*3etay6*,*8095*,*A.Bazrpach*,*abbasi.a92*,*abed1365*,*adel_s51*,*aghdamlo*,*ahbadr*,*ahmiro*,*ahoora101*,*aisam*,*ajan*,*ali1361611*,*aliabas*,*alifi87*,*alim1979*,*alitvkar*,*ali_esf*,*AMD*,*amin7300*,*aminbala*,*aminreno*,*amir9069*,*amirali99*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirnazari8*,*AmirRashedi*,*Amir_389*,*amolpana*,*aryamon*,*ask*,*badboy26*,*BAGHERI*43*,*bahman.pj*,*barbi_bambo*,*basetabv*,*cahroba1*,*derikvand*,*E1967*,*Ebrahim Iran*,*Eessmail*,*esfani_boy*,*farhad 10*,*Farshad790*,*farshid97*,*farzad.*,*farzad6862*,*fatim*,*flightsazan*,*gasemi.m100*,*golelaleh*,*ha123*,*haiasa*,*hajhassan*,*hamed.snjd*,*hamed1313*,*hamed6264*,*hamedjet2004*,*Hamedtvt*,*hamzeh13*,*hanirayan*,*hatef1347*,*hilgard*,*hiraad94*,*hrsa74*,*h_gh*,*iliya_nazari*,*ir70*,*jamejam*,*j_static*,*karbakhsh*,*karbar*,*karim1380*,*khebreh*,*khosrow29*,*kingtiger*,*komeyl67*,*kooshakoo*,*lenovokurd*,*m.bagherkhan*,*m190*,*majid..*,*majidhossein*,*majid_j*,*masoodyaghi*,*mbym*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi2900*,*mehdi4467*,*mehdi659*,*mehdi_hidden*,*memami*,*mf551391*,*mina110*,*mista*,*mmm200*,*mohamad41*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohammad24*,*mohammadtak*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen++*,*moienfar*,*moje_rooz*,*moji987*,*moreza_0938*,*morshedzadeh*,*Morteza sed*,*mrr2016*,*msdelnino*,*Navides*,*navidr*,*Nbaghi*,*nz_cyrus*,*parviz407*,*pese*,*peyman_jf*,*Plr*,*p_karimi*,*R EZ A*,*rafieiaryan*,*rao*,*reza vir*,*reza-fajr*,*reza2331356*,*REZANEWS*,*rezay2020*,*reza_dorsa_1*,*reza_ghazi20*,*RLOG*,*rrhh*,*sadeghi1979*,*saied68*,*salahd43*,*sandra89*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*sarutobi*,*sd121*,*shafiee*,*shahrambayat*,*sina28*,*smm9297*,*sovietiran*,*sriabolfazl*,*ssasann*,*Superior*,*surna*,*Tarkaan*,*tazeinat*,*tion*,*tosun*,*vatani*,*walkman*,*yasin4286*,*yousef55*,*yousefi*,*yrad*,*Zirnevis*,*ziyarani*,*zizu.zmr*,*zolal*,*ارش88*,*اللکتور*,*بهزااد*,*سرمد*,*سلاح ورزی*,*علی سرافراز*,*محمد خليقي*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مخلص*,*مراسم*,*ورداده*,*کتیا*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*pese*,*sovietiran*

----------


## pese

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alifi87*,*sovietiran*,*yrad*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*3etay6*,*8095*,*abbasi.a92*,*abed1365*,*adel_s51*,*aghdamlo*,*ahbadr*,*aisam*,*aliabas*,*alifi87*,*alireza85*,*alitvkar*,*ali_esf*,*amir9069*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirnazari8*,*AmirRashedi*,*Amir_389*,*amolpana*,*aryamon*,*asgharmir*,*basetabv*,*cahroba1*,*chonglong*,*derikvand*,*E1967*,*Ebrahim Iran*,*ehsan001*,*esfani_boy*,*farhad 10*,*Farshad790*,*farzad.*,*farzad6862*,*flightsazan*,*gasemi.m100*,*golelaleh*,*ha123*,*haiasa*,*hamed.snjd*,*hamed1313*,*hamed481*,*hamed6264*,*hamzeh13*,*hanirayan*,*hatef1347*,*hilgard*,*hiraad94*,*hoss_bakh*,*hrsa74*,*h_gh*,*iliya_nazari*,*ir70*,*j_static*,*karbakhsh*,*karim1380*,*khebreh*,*khosrow29*,*kingtiger*,*lenovokurd*,*majid_j*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi2900*,*mehdi659*,*mehdi_hidden*,*mohamad41*,*mohasalman*,*morshedzadeh*,*navidr*,*Nbaghi*,*nz_cyrus*,*parviz407*,*pese*,*Plr*,*R EZ A*,*reza-fajr*,*reza2331356*,*REZANEWS*,*rezay2020*,*reza_ghazi20*,*rrhh*,*sadeghi1979*,*salahd43*,*sardarshams*,*sd121*,*shadi2*,*shahrambayat*,*smm9297*,*sovietiran*,*sriabolfazl*,*ssasann*,*Superior*,*Tarkaan*,*tazeinat*,*tion*,*yasin4286*,*yousef55*,*yrad*,*Zirnevis*,*zizu.zmr*,*zolal*,*ارش88*,*بهزااد*,*محمد روستایی*,*محمد مرادی*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*ورداده*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*parviz407*,*pese*,*sovietiran*

----------


## علی تحیری 1

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*parviz407*,*sovietiran*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*3etay6*,*ABBAS59*,*abed1365*,*aghdamlo*,*ahbadr*,*ajan*,*ali1361611*,*aliabas*,*alifi87*,*alikhiri1365*,*alireza85*,*ali_esf*,*AMD*,*amin7300*,*amirnazari8*,*AmirRashedi*,*aryamon*,*Bime9410*,*chonglong*,*cybernova*,*derikvand*,*engineer1362*,*flightsazan*,*gasemi.m100*,*gogzadeh12*,*ha123*,*haiasa*,*Hamed.hariri*,*hamed1313*,*hamedjet2004*,*hamzeh13*,*hanirayan*,*hatef1347*,*hoss_bakh*,*hrsa74*,*h_gh*,*iliya_nazari*,*ir70*,*jamalmusic*,*janahtamir*,*khebreh*,*khosrow29*,*lenovokurd*,*mehdi2900*,*mehdi_hidden*,*mitra-sara*,*mohamad41*,*mohasalman*,*mojtaba58*,*peyman_jf*,*Plr*,*p_karimi*,*reza-fajr*,*robocroc*,*sadeghi1979*,*samanzareie4*,*sardarshams*,*sd121*,*shafiee*,*sianaki*,*smm9297*,*sovietiran*,*ssasann*,*Superior*,*tazeinat*,*tion*,*xander7610*,*yasin4286*,*Zirnevis*,*zizu.zmr*,*ارش88*,*ساخر*,*علی تحیری 1*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*ورداده*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohammadtak

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ajan*

----------

